# Winter riding--when, where, how much, etc.



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

We're still riding. We plan to go again on Sunday. It's COLD here in IL.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

When I was younger, heck yeah! Now that I am older, heck no!:lol:

My horses get a break when the weather gets bitter, and even tho I am just in Virginia it still gets awful cold here. I DO feel it more as I get older, tho.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, I'm usually out there just as much as the summer. Right now we have 2 feet of snow and it's been from -5 to -20 celcius. Not going today though  recovering from a bad cough/cold/flu... bleech...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, I ride all-year-round. Trailriding I DO trail sometimes in the winter.  Not for that long though, as of course it is very cold.


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I probably ride more in the winter, if the ground didn't get so darn icy... We usually have rain or freezing rain before it gets cold and then the whole yard gets icy... like a bumpy skating rink ... So I find it just too dangerous to take my green broke horse out....


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

I am hoping to ride a bit on Monday again. We got 10 inches of snow since last night.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, it gets a tad bit cold here too, LOL, but the killer part is the wind! Wow! We all still ride in the winter with the snow and what nots, though it slows down quite a bit. I tend to spend more time in the indoor arena working and training for the upcoming spring and summer events. Gives mine a break too!


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Now, if I had an arena (particularly a somewhat heated on) I would DEFINATELY be ridin in the winter, now. But I don't have that, so I hide most of the winter. On the occasional not so cold day I get out there and mess with them, take them out and handgraze a bit, but I doubt I ride again till spring. My hubby will, but he is more immune to the cold than I am.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Midwest Paint said:


> Well, it gets a tad bit cold here too, LOL, but the killer part is the wind! Wow! We all still ride in the winter with the snow and what nots, though it slows down quite a bit. I tend to spend more time in the indoor arena working and training for the upcoming spring and summer events. Gives mine a break too!


Thats me too! I hate the wind. We rode yesterday it was in the 60's but the wind was gusting to around 45mph. Its been dry so the dust and dirt was blowing up from Oklahoma :lol:
Its snowing right now, the high is supposed to be in the 30's and the wind is about the same so we will sit it out. 
If its just cold I will ride, if its windy and cold forget it. We don't normally get enough snow for it to be a factor.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We ride all winter. But choose the better days to be out. Blue sky and sunshine and 20* is OK. Dark overcast spitting snow at 30* is a no go. I ride more in the middle of the day, the warmest part vs early morning or evening rides like I do in the summer. I don't like to put the horses up sweaty, so a early ride allows them time to dry out before it gets cold at night. And we almost never camp over night during the winter months. So most winter rides are close to home. usually within a 20 minute trailer.

I also change where I ride in the winter months, The mountains are deep in snow, so we head toward the desert more. Antelope Island is an island in the Great Salt Lake. There is a causeway road we use to access the island. The lake acts as a heat sink and it stays a few degrees warmer than areas away from the lake, This melts off the snow faster so it doesn't get too deep. The Island has sandy trails that are easy on barefoot horses. And lots of wild life, Buffalo, Mule Deer, Antelope, Big Horn Sheep and Coyotes.










As winter wanes, we get the bug and start heading out more. We've even made a few camp outs in February.



















The snow melts off much faster in the desert area. Here we are the end of February on a trail ride in the San Rafael Swell area of Utah. We are bundled up and the horses are still wooley.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I ride in the winter in my indoor but hardly ever trail ride. Where Diesel is kept is probably the windy-est part of my town. Go figure. But if it's decent out I will. 

I don't trailer if it is icy/snowing/been snowing so there is a bunch of snow on the ground. Because there is nowhere I would trailer in town over the winter and the only place I ever trailer is east of here. Over the continental divide. No thanks.


----------



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

I ride all year, too. I work until after dark in the winter and LOVE going after dark out on the trail! It is awesome riding in the moon light and snow. It is awesome hearing deer snort at you and the different sounds and sights that you hear in the winter at night! Plus, you learn a new trust with your trail friend as he navigates through the dark forest when you can hardly see!! It isn't too much fun when you take a twig across the face at -0 temps though!! 

It gets REALLY cold here too, northern MN, and riding is such a part of my life I guess I just don't know any better!! (YET...)


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

I ride as often as I can rain, snow or shine. I'm from central Minnesota and we get lots of snow and it gets pretty cold. There was a wind chill of -10F the other day and we went out riding but the sun was shining and we were out of the wind for the most part. I like to ride in the winter because it keeps the horses going good. I just started 2 more 2yr old this last summer and if they don't get out at least a little this winter it's going to be fun riding them in the spring. I like to ride bareback in the winter because it is soooo much warmer, but for long rides I still use saddle. Hopefully I'll get a chance to take advantage of my neighbors new heated indoor arena this year. :lol:


----------



## KR Classified Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello. I ride all year long like most of you guys do, but I have an indoor. If it is a not to cold day and not to icy i will go out on a trail but otherwise I try to keep it to the indoor. The poor horses get so dam bord though! Im also not a big one for extremely cold weather


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Brrr. Last winter our last ride was in November, right before deer hunting. The days are so short and we are busy with work and kids and everything else. Sad. It's hard for me to find the time to bundle up for a ride, and tack up, ride, and cool down, do chores, etc. 

This winter I would like to ride a little more. I plan on getting some lined Carhart overalls or the bib overalls to wear for riding and chores. My Columbia snow pants are not going to cut it for winter riding. Not warm enough and not tough enough. I have the big endurance stirrups, so boots should fit into those okay. 

I plan on going bareback so I can stay warmer, and cut down on tacking up time. However, if my son goes he rides my mare, and I am not sure I want to ride the gelding bareback. Maybe if we get some fluffy snow I would feel safer. They are also both buddy sour, so it's kind of a pain for me to go alone. It's not a fun pleasant ride, it's snorting and balking and shying and dancing and having to constantly hold the horse back to a walk. Maybe I can pony the other one, but that never solves the problem. Also, if the get nervous and sweaty, I have no good place to cool them down out of the weather. We only have a 3 sided shed.

I will not trailer, most likely, just stick around the house. If it gets too icy then there will be no riding until spring.

Painted Horse, I am planning my next vacation at your place.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My Husband and I took a romp in the snow today. It was an early snow for us and so pretty we couldn't resist going for a ride


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Vida, your photo looks a lot like where I just came in from! I walked the dogs and was pretty warm so I decided to saddle up the gelding. He was a complete jerk about bridling. While I was doing that the kids got off the bus (early release today) and my son wanted to go, so we got out the mare. Good thing, i never would have made it alone. Gus was VERY tightly wound at first and I never would have made it out of the yard alive w/out Cloudy. 

Anyway, it's about 16 degress but windy. My feet were okay considering I just wore hiking boots-anything bigger won't fit into the stirrups on that saddle. Gus freaked out about something and bolted across the driveway, then danced out to the field and took a good twenty minutes to settle down. Full of it from not being ridden, the cold and wind. He was so good on the way back though. 

Anyway, we rode through a field to get to woods, but it was breezy in the woods at times too. My toes weren't too bad, fingers were getting there. Columbia snowpants worked ok, but my legs weren't toasty warm. Saturday it's supposed to be low 30's, but I work and have a Christmas party! 

Dustytrails, it's my goal to get out at night and see how that goes. It was very bright here last night with the snow and moon.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It was pretty cold :lol: I wore my wool fleece lined boots and gloves and some sweat pants. My legs are still cold and my fingers were pretty numb by the time we got home. It was so much fun though and the girls really seemed to enjoy running through the snow drifts which surprised me. 
Its the first time we have ridden in the snow. Its usually gone very quickly or its the wet sticky kind.


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

I took my first trail ride in the snow today. I have ridden a bit in the snow around the pastures but this time we went out for almost an hour on the trails.

I wore stretch yoga type pants under my jeans and my legs were warm enough. I have Brit middies from www.horsetech.com and they keep my feet very warm and are designed for riding. I have a wind challenger light weight jacket from LL Bean and that over a sweatshirt and turtleneck was good as well. I bought a runners hat (small very thin spandex type hat) to wear under my helmet and that keeps my ears warm.

When we got back I rode a few circles bareback in the round pen. I am not quite ready to go down the trails or out of the fences yet bareback but my goal is to go around the trails where I board bareback yet this winter.

The snow today was thick and heavy and about 10 inches deep in most places so my guy had to really work at walking.


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice. Ten inches, you have more than we do. Our horses didn't have to work hard at all. Yeah, I won't be able to ride the gelding bareback unless I some how get lots of time on him and he settles down, or we get enough snow to cushion the inevitable dump I'll take. He's way too alert in the wind and cold. Good luck with your bareback riding!


----------



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

Someone who knows how to ride well could ride him bareback no problem. I am just newer to riding---been riding for 2 years now but since I never rode as a kid/teen I have a lot to learn in the balance area.

I don't fear him bolting, etc. as it would take too much of his energy to do something like that. It is more my balance while walking over uneven ground that worries me.

I will get there at some point this winter.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> It was pretty cold :lol: I wore my wool fleece lined boots and gloves and some sweat pants. My legs are still cold and my fingers were pretty numb by the time we got home. It was so much fun though and the girls really seemed to enjoy running through the snow drifts which surprised me.
> Its the first time we have ridden in the snow. Its usually gone very quickly or its the wet sticky kind.


I love riding in snow, but I like it a bit less frigid than today. LOL


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Painted Horse said:


> We ride all winter. But choose the better days to be out. Blue sky and sunshine and 20* is OK. Dark overcast spitting snow at 30* is a no go. I ride more in the middle of the day, the warmest part vs early morning or evening rides like I do in the summer. I don't like to put the horses up sweaty, so a early ride allows them time to dry out before it gets cold at night. And we almost never camp over night during the winter months. So most winter rides are close to home. usually within a 20 minute trailer.
> 
> I also change where I ride in the winter months, The mountains are deep in snow, so we head toward the desert more. Antelope Island is an island in the Great Salt Lake. There is a causeway road we use to access the island. The lake acts as a heat sink and it stays a few degrees warmer than areas away from the lake, This melts off the snow faster so it doesn't get too deep. The Island has sandy trails that are easy on barefoot horses. And lots of wild life, Buffalo, Mule Deer, Antelope, Big Horn Sheep and Coyotes.
> 
> ...


 I'm SO JEALOUS this looks like TONS of fun!!! Our area has been switching between wet and cold and frozen and cold so there's still too much mud and junk under the snow for us to be on the trails just yet :-(


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Warm clotes and studs on the horse shoes fixes everything 

Unless it's raining I love to ride outside  Tho we don't get much snow down here in Skåne, just ice or half frozen mud, but when we do I love it. I also love to ride when t's night and full moon.. or any moon as long as it's visible.. xD 
The biting wind in my face, white steam from our breaths, an energic horse and the moon casting shadows through the trees... or cantering across deep snow.. can it be better?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

If I wouldn't ride in the winter I would get to ride maybe 2 months out of the year, so lots of winter riding for me :wink:

I say the same as Zab, warm clothes and studded shoes save the winter :wink:


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> If I wouldn't ride in the winter I would get to ride maybe 2 months out of the year, so lots of winter riding for me :wink:
> 
> I say the same as Zab, warm clothes and studded shoes save the winter :wink:


But please Sissimut, you must understand that you can't have horses on iceland and expect to ride more than two months per year! :O

(just kidding x) I know the thread is about whether people want to ride rather than if they can )


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

lol xD


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

I live in GA. and it's 70 degrees here right now durring the day. We don't really have winters so we go as long as it's not raining. Biggest problem we got is it rains alot and gets muddy.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

I am waiting til spring! 

I'm too old to fall on frozen ground, and my arthritis is worse in winter.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I do! Lol. I ride in below freezing temps and everything... just like I do in the summer, work the horses up into a very nice lathering sweat... warm them up and cool them down right and it doesn't matter, IMO.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry if this was already addressed...
But isnt there a fear of a horse slipping in the snow(compact,ice etc)
And I worry since my horse has been blanketed that he will get cold out on a ride.
Am I just a worry wart??


----------



## MyHoneyBee (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the fear of slipping is what is stopping me from riding Honey this winter. I know we _could _go riding in the snow, but it just scares me. I'm new at riding as it is and I feel that Honey's middle name is not Grace! She was offered to me in August and I rode her around the pasture and such. We went on our first trail ride together the end of October. She did so well for being her first time out too. She walked over limbs all through the ride. Towards the end, her back hoof grazed a limb and she scooted around and stumbled. She didn't fall, but I fell right out of the saddle. We were both fine, but my neck ended up getting more stiff as the day went by. I ended up doing just ground work with her at home for about a week. I tried to ride her, but her shoulder was stiff. We were both out of commission. I walked her one day and told her that we were quite the duo...I couldn't turn my head to look at her and she was owchie under saddle. Right as I could ride her, my friend got a new horse and he's a nosy little critter and Honey is not fond of him. I could have tied him somewhere, but I would have much rather shut him into the barn, but I couldn't. So, I haven't rode Honey since October. 

With all that said, since I didn't ride her after the fall, I'm just worried. Not about me. Falling off didn't bug me at all. Riding her in the pasture wouldn't have bothered me at all either. She walked up to me one day in the pasture after a snow and slightly stumbled on the way. I'm a worry wart, so I won't be riding her until winter is over. 

It just sucks because time just wasn't on our side. Once the barn was equipped to shut Lucky in, it grew cold and now it's been nothing but ice. I'm probably going to go out today because it's like 60 here! I'm sure the pasture is nothing but water and ick, but at least I can walk Honey around and let her know that I'm still the boss. She's a testy mare, so come spring, she just may forget!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

The snow is melting off today and warming up but still would like the input.It will be reaaaaalll muddy here soon.I know it is in the small field we have them in.I just had to go tighten up the electric tape and turn the fence back on, almost got stuck a few times!Thank goodness they have high solid ground near their shelter.
I watched them slip on the snow when in their field and I know our trails are not clear of debris thats why I worry too.Too many obstacles buried under the snow. It will be a mute subject in a few days when it clears, but when the next snow comes I sure would love to ride.
Myhoneybee good luck to you and your mare, hope springtime is good to you both.


----------



## MyHoneyBee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, I hope it is good to us as well. 

I spent too much time at home today. When I got out to the pasture, it looked stormy. I fussed around grooming another horse and then they all came in. About 5 minutes later, it was pounding down rain. I wish I would have went out earlier. Would have loved to have done something with my horse.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

With good shoes and suds/broddar whatever they're called, the horse doesn't slip.  I've cantered (read ''the horses took off with me and my friend as fast as they ossibly could'') 2 miles on a road with several inches of pure ice on it. The horses didn't slip once because they haad the right stuff on their feet 
(I fell several times tho when leadig them back home half of the way, not wanting to get up before they had calmed down properly.)
The backside is that a too good grip can, with time, damage their knees as the natural movement (of the hoof sliding a little on the ground) is stopped too abruptly and the joints take more impact. So it's important not to overdo it, and at the same time not do too little either or they'll tense up and risk injuries.

Unless you fully clip the horse, or it's being sick, it won't have any problem with being bare when you ride. And if you clip it, there are blankets for riding 
*
MyHoneyBee
*My horse stumbles quite a lot too (never learnt to lift his feet but with the right shoes it's not worse than in summer time. And it's not dangerous for them to stumble, unlike us they have 3 other legs to keep balance with. But if they feel like they're sliding and slipping on the ground, they'll tense up, and that's what's more dangerous becase then they'll stumble and have half cramped muscles at the same time.
But if you're not confident in riding, you shouldn't do it. It'll just be sensed by the horse and then you both will be nerous, so stay in situations where you can relax  Or meet your ''fear'' but note more than a bit at a time; you could for example go trailride and stay in walk and on the roads or paths untill you're confident and learns that the horse won't stumble, or if it does, it won't get hurt and you'll learn to stay in the saddle. Going off road is great excercise but don't let a misstep scare you off


----------

